# This time next month 2



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

I called Lana last night and got great news!

Tory has been born!

She's 5 days old today! she hatched January 20th, this past friday!

I plan to see Lana this week and get photos of Tory, her parents are white pigeons.

By next month I'll be able to adopt her

wahoo!

please read this thread!


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

great, GREAT, GrEaT, you go......


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

good 4 u cant wait to see the pics!!!!!!!! congrazts1!!!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

BirdDogg10 said:


> Tory has been born!
> She's 5 days old today! she hatched January 20th, this past friday!
> 
> *By next month I'll be able to adopt her*


You're going to wait until Tory is totally weaned from her parents before you adopt her, right?

What type of housing have you prepared for her?
Where will she be 'free flying' for her exercise?

Cindy


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

I'll answer your other questions soon, Tory will temporarly be housed in a cardboard box. It's not for a long term to reassure you. But I have to check to see where's the best place for her to fly. there's crows in our neighborhhod and once in a while a hawk flies through here so... I 'll need to be careful of that but as for everything else it's perfectly fine


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

BirdDogg10 said:


> I'll answer your other questions soon, Tory will temporarly be housed in a cardboard box. It's not for a long term to reassure you. But I have to check to see where's the best place for her to fly. there's crows in our neighborhhod and once in a while a hawk flies through here so... I 'll need to be careful of that but as for everything else it's perfectly fine


BirdDogg10, 

I'm a little concerned that it sounds as though you intend to have your young pigeon flying out of doors? Is this what you mean?

fp


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

i would not free fly your bird unless you have something built for him/her when he/she is older so the pigeon knows it is its home and it is trained to trap fast i am training my birds to trap fast there is good info on this under "hawk attack" and "trapping" mine now trap when i go to feed them lol its funny to watch them just fly down and in 

forgot to say if you dont hear birds singing or see a bird do not let the pigeon out usually means a predator is a bout and plz stay out with your bird when he/she is out to trap it quick if you see a bird of prey


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

BirdDogg10 said:


> I'll answer your other questions soon,
> 
> * *Tory will temporarly be housed in a cardboard box.* It's not for a long term to reassure you.
> 
> ** *But I have to check to see where's the best place for her to fly. there's crows in our neighborhhod and once in a while a hawk flies through here so... *I 'll need to be careful of that but as for everything else it's perfectly fine


BirdDogg,
* You should have a permanent housing situation in place before you acquire this bird. You have plenty of time to do so. 

** When I asked where you planned to let Tory get her 'flying exercise', I was referring to 'where inside your apartment' as you mentioned you live in a one bedroom apartment & have a dog. 
"*I plan to see Lana this week and get photos of Tory, her parents are white pigeons*."
Allowing any pigeon to free fly puts them at risk, even in a flock.
Allowing a *white* pigeon to free fly, especially by itself, is flirting with a real tragic ending.   
Please don't do it!!

Shi (Mr. Squeaks) & I went out to lunch yesterday & spotted a flock of pigeons having the best time flying about. There was a *single*, stunning, white pigeon with a black tail in the group & he stood out like he was flying solo. They make a great target for any predator.

Cindy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I agree that you should have a permanent place for this bird to live, and I also think that it is VERY IRRISPONSIBLE for the person you are getting the bird from to even let you have the bird in the first place if you have no where to keep it. I really feel sorry for this poor bird. I hope you will make some arrangements in the next few weeks. I know you REALLY want this bird, but you MUST consider the bird FIRST, and your self second.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Ditto to what has already been said about proper housing.

If you turn this pigeon into a pet it is very vulnerable going outside and you will put its life in serious jeopardy. It takes weeks of training to prepare pigeons to fly outdoors, and definitely they should not fly by themselves, plus you don't have a proper cage for them to seek refuge.

You have no idea what training our birds go thru to be prepared for flight, and it is an insult to those of us who do, that have given of their time and talent to try to teach you some sense, and then you don't listen.

Sorry if I am a bit tough, but its time now


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

BirdDogg10 said:


> I'll answer your other questions soon, Tory will temporarly be housed in a cardboard box. It's not for a long term to reassure you. But I have to check to see where's the best place for her to fly. there's crows in our neighborhhod and once in a while a hawk flies through here so... I 'll need to be careful of that but as for everything else it's perfectly fine



Hi BirdDogg10,

This was your response to Cindy after she asked you a few questions. You said that you'd answer the other questions soon. When I look at Cindy's post, you answered 2 out of 3 questions. The third question being a long time concern here regarding taking the baby before being fully weaned.

If you take the baby before being fully weaned, place it in a cardboard box for its' home, and as a pet, let it fly out of doors you are sure to end up with some tragic results. If you doubt this, use the search engine above and start looking up some of the issues. There are endless threads about babies not making it even with some of our more experienced members, and again, about pets being out of doors and being attacked by hawks, or not being trained properly and just not knowing to come back. The results in either scenario are disasterous for the pigeon. Please reconsider your game plan that you've posted about here and realize what's in the birds' best interest, as that is what loving a pet is all about. I'm sure that deep down inside you must know this to be true.

fp


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Uh... *nervous laugh* sorry I misunder stood the post about Tory being able to free fly, I thought you meant outside. I don't think I could trust free flying outside if she tried for the first time. I'd be too concerned if she got lost or never came back. But sure it's ok for her to practice in the house. Although since 4 weeks is the age pigeons fully eat on their own, the only time I can get her is at 3 weeks since I only see Lana every 3 weeks. But I'm pretty sure Tory's adjustment will be fine. I'll see what I can do about housing, I'll get back to you about that as soon as I can

until then this is it.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

BirdDogg10 said:


> Although since 4 weeks is the age pigeons fully eat on their own, *the only time I can get her is at 3 weeks since I only see Lana every 3 weeks*.
> 
> But I'm pretty sure Tory's adjustment will be fine. I'll see what I can do about housing, I'll get back to you about that as soon as I can
> until then this is it.


Why not wait an extra week or two, until Tory is 5-6 weeks old, that way you will be sure she is self sufficient. 

Cindy


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Ok I'll think about it.

Also seeing how her behavor is when I go to see her could also help me make up my mind.

But thanks I'll REALLY take that into consideration.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Well I couldn't get by to see Lana today. Darn it!

Well I plan to call her tomorrow about next week, so by then I'll finally be able to get those pictures. 

And then on the plus side Tory will be able to see me since Her eyes are probably open by now

am I right?

I just hope she likes me, I've noticed animals seem to feel comfortable around me let's just hope the outcome of Tory bonding with me turns out well.

Don't you agree?

C'mon give it up


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Has anyone read this yet?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi BirdDogg .. 

Yes, Tory should be able to see you by next week, and I do hope the two of you like each other a great deal. Still .. please .. don't take this youngster from the parents too soon. That would be doing the young bird a huge disservice and perhaps result in health problems for the youngster down the road. It's always best to let the parent birds do the job of raising the baby whenever that is possible. Once Tory is 4 or more weeks old and able to eat on his or her own, that would be the best time to adopt, and the bird would still be young enough to become a tame and loving pet.

This is a real big responsibility, BirdDogg, and I know you are one smart young person, so I'm counting on you to do the right thing for Tory.

Keep us posted.

Terry


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

as mention by other people i would not take the baby from its parents before it is ready not you. i made that mistake once but i did not have a choice the owner was gonna kill his babies me and my bro got them 5 was eating by them self but 1 had to be hand feed it was around 2-3 weeks old and the bird came very sick and sadly died. plz do wot is best for the bird . i dont want to hear the samething happen to yours as mine did


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Good point. I'm just saying this hypothetically "IF I had to adopt Tory at 2 weeks I'll do whatever it takes to raise her"

Trust me I can handle it... really!


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Did anyone read this yet?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

BirdDogg10 said:


> Did anyone read this yet?
> 
> *Good point. I'm just saying this hypothetically "IF I had to adopt Tory at 2 weeks I'll do whatever it takes to raise her"
> 
> Trust me I can handle it... really!*


I have included the statement, in your quote, you are asking if we read, & yes, I read it.  

My only reply would be, "I can't see any reason you would *have* to adopt the bird at 2 weeks of age."

You have asked our opinion about adopting a 2-3 week old pigeon, actually, taking it away from it's parents & we have stood firm that it is not in the best interest of the baby to do so, however you seem to be adamant about keeping the notion alive.   

Cindy


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Please leave the baby with the parents. No matter how well you do, even if you succeed, the early wean from the parents will still impact on the baby's health. Even if you provide the best of care, you still could easily end up with a dead bird. Is this your intent ? Do you want that on your conscience ? Why do you keep bringing this up, when everyone here asks you to wait. Believe me, an older baby will bond with you just fine, and still be a wonderful, friendly pet. The three babies in the house right now were all old enough to feed themselves, and they are little pests when I let them out to ramble. I have pigeons on my head, on my shoulder, on my knee.
Daryl


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Nervous laugh*

Don't get me wrong but... it was all a hypothetical question, I didn't say I would get Tory at 2 weeks of age, I plan to see Lana this week so you'll all find out it went

Kay?

*exits stage left*

I'm left handed!

heh-heh


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

*False alarm...*

Turns out the white pigeon I "WAS" going to get already has a name. Her name is... Waffles. But Lana's other pigeons had laid eggs again since the first ones they had this year were duds. So now I have to wait a little longer. And as for my other thread "Tory's Journal" that will be changed to "Waffles' journal".


So now I've got more time to think about the whole pet pigeon thing.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Anybody read this yet?

hello?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Yup, it's Waffle's journal now, right?

You might have to start a new thread? Don't know on that one.

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi BirdDogg,

Yes, I've read it too .. you should be able to edit your post and change the title, but I'd suggest that you start a new thread with the new title as I think it would be confusing for people to be reading about Tory in a thread titled with Waffle.

Now to really complicate things .. I have two different pairs of young siblings that are weaned and very tame. They need to go to a good home .. one pair each to a good home .. I don't want to separate the siblings. One pair are gray ferals and the other pair are white with tiny brown specks .. mixed feral and fancy. I am willing to seriously consider you as an adopter of one of these pairs, but I need to know fairly soon and would still have to speak with your parents about it before making any final arrangements.

I also have a single gray feral that is tame and weaned that I would consider adopting out to you. This one came a long, long way .. from New York City, and it's a very precious youngster.

Give it some thought, and let me know.

Terry


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

How old are they?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

They are all about 6 weeks old.

Terry


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Oh, Birddogg,
Take a pair of Terry's birds, QUICK. You know they'll be spoiled little birdies who think they are humans instead of birds. They will not only be able to feed themselves, they'll be healthy and friendly. You will be getting the best deal possible. Believe me, if I lived closer, I'd take Terry's babies in a minute!!!
Daryl


----------



## Pikachu23739 (Jan 6, 2006)

BirdDogg10 said:


> I called Lana last night and got great news!
> 
> Tory has been born!
> 
> ...


*www.freewebs.com/westiofengland/ visit my website if you are bored*


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Terry, I like your offer but... I only have room for one pigeon. But thank you!

And just a question how do you change the title of a thread that you have already posted?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi BirdDogg,

I'm sorry it's not going to work out with my youngsters. I hope you are able to one day get your pet pigeon.

If you will tell me what thread and what to rename it, I'll see if I can do that for you. It looks like you can only change the titles of your own posts within the thread by editing them.

Terry


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Ok thanks the name of thread title I would like to rename is Tory's journal. Te name it needs to be relabled to is Waffles' journal.

Hope it works for you

and thanks again!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

BirdDogg10 said:


> Ok thanks the name of thread title I would like to rename is Tory's journal. Te name it needs to be relabled to is Waffles' journal.


Done .. it is now Waffles Journal.

Terry


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks for the change!


please reply


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Sorry if I've been offline for a while I plan to see Lana today. I just thought I'd type this up since my Dad and I had to stop by the house for a second. Well I gotta go I'll type more later

See Ya then!


----------

